# one dif between being young and old (er)..



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

..you remember the song "I left my heart in San Francisco"?  Well, for me, being older has more important things I leave behind when traveling:awman:  Oatmeal is my fave brekkie, so what do I leave behind?? My nuts and raisins.

So what have you left behind during travel that you can't live without?  Phil in the blanks, oops, I mean fill, lol:

I left my________in_________


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

My husband left his trousers in a hotel at Mont St Michel; and then blamed me...of course!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

I left my progeny in San Francisco.

... and Austin, and Melbourne, and New Jersey, and New York, and ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

I left my innocence back in The World.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> My husband left his trousers in a hotel at Mont St Michel; and then blamed me...of course!



That's the beauty of a mate, someone to blame stuff on, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I left my progeny in San Francisco.
> 
> ... and Austin, and Melbourne, and New Jersey, and New York, and ...



is that sorta like virginity but not  I could see that about you, or maybe it's like marking your territory  Takes a lot of beer to mark that much ground Phil, I hope when you were ready to leave your projiny you were still standing:bonvoyage:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

nwlady said:


> is that sorta like virginity but not  I could see that about you, or maybe it's like marking your territory  Takes a lot of beer to mark that much ground Phil, I hope when you were ready to leave your projiny you were still standing



I was marking my territory, but not with beer.

...

... coffee.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I was marking my territory, but not with beer.
> 
> ...
> 
> ... coffee.



Well at least you could get'er done much faster


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I left my progeny in San Francisco.
> 
> ... and Austin, and Melbourne, and New Jersey, and New York, and ...




Here ya go!!  Just a brush-up course in case your progenizing days aren't over:

couldn't imbed it, but here's the link Denise

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/222816/Never-Cry-Wolf-Movie-Clip-Territorial-Dispute.html


----------



## Falcon (Feb 14, 2014)

I left my shirt in Las Vegas.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I left my shirt in Las Vegas.



You mean you lost it:sorrow:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 14, 2014)

Take a guess.


----------



## Ina (Feb 14, 2014)

I left my chicken eggs out in the sun too long. :cart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ina said:


> I left my chicken eggs out in the sun too long. :cart:



Well, you can put them in a spray bottle and dowse your fave flowers, so the deer won't eat em


----------



## That Guy (Feb 15, 2014)

I left a baggie of most excellent Mendocino weed in Mendocino . . .


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I left a baggie of most excellent Mendocino weed in Mendocino . . .



You have many "leavings" in many places:bonvoyage:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 15, 2014)

I left my heart with Jill . . . and Mary . . . and Kathie . . . and...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 15, 2014)

well, I thought I might see a Denise in there


----------

